# Suspended >=o



## Bimmer? (Mar 12, 2002)

I havent drivin My 330 in almost a MONTH now. My lisence has been suspended since late Jan. And it's gone until APRIL! APRIL!!?!?!? WHAT AM I GONNA DO!?! JESUS HELP ME


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Uhm, don't do things that cause you to get a suspended license? :dunno:


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

:loco:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Brashland said:


> *Uhm, don't do things that cause you to get a suspended license? :dunno: *


What he said.

Somehow I have a VERY hard time feeling even the slightesst tinge of sympathy. In fact, I fear for when you get it back as you clearly must not take driving very seriously to have had it suspended in the first place. It takes A LOT to get your license suspended.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Bimmer? said:


> * I havent drivin My 330 in almost a MONTH now. My lisence has been suspended since late Jan. And it's gone until APRIL! APRIL!!?!?!? WHAT AM I GONNA DO!?! JESUS HELP ME *


So what did you do??

Shouldn't be looking for pity here if you did something stupid. :tsk:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

With all due respect, Tom, it doesn't necessarily take all that much to get your license suspended. For example, if you get two tickets for 90 on the Beltway, your license will get suspended, too.

Not that you would ever drive that fast, or anything. :eeps:

Edit: That said, when your license is close to the brink, SLOW DOWN! There's no reason to speed, especially when the consequences are so dire.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *With all due respect, Tom, it doesn't necessarily take all that much to get your license suspended. For example, if you get two tickets for 90 on the Beltway, your license will get suspended, too.
> 
> Not that you would ever drive that fast, or anything. :eeps:
> 
> Edit: That said, when your license is close to the brink, SLOW DOWN! There's no reason to speed, especially when the consequences are so dire. *


To get two tickets doing 90 on the Beltway means that, not only do you drive quickly, but you're oblivious while doing so.

I exceed 90 more or less daily. But I don't get pulled over.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *But I don't get pulled over. *


*coughcoughcough*


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> **coughcoughcough* *


TD did say "Beltway." The Clara Barton Parkway is not the Beltway.

(Nitpicking cuts both ways )


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *But I don't get pulled over. *


*snort*knockonwood*cough*

oh, 'scuse me. I must have a frog in my throat.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Bimmer? said:


> * I havent drivin My 330 in almost a MONTH now. My lisence has been suspended since late Jan. And it's gone until APRIL! APRIL!!?!?!? WHAT AM I GONNA DO!?! JESUS HELP ME *


Getting back to the main topic here...dude, you've still got well over a month to go. I say just chill and find ways to remind yourself that you should take it easy when you get your license back. Suspension sucks but it isn't the end of the world.

Can't say that I feel sorry for you either. You're paying the consequences right now for whatever you did to get the suspension, and that's fair in my book.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Suspended >=o*



Jetfire said:


> *Can't say that I feel sorry for you either. You're paying the consequences right now for whatever you did to get the suspension, and that's fair in my book. *


Is it unfair when people get away with the consequences of their actions that would otherwise have consequences?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Suspended >=o*



johnlew said:


> *Is it unfair when people get away with the consequences of their actions that would otherwise have consequences? *


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> **coughcoughcough* *


Yeah. I don't know who typed that.

I get pulled over a lot. I just don't get tickets.

Still, getting your license suspended is absurd.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *Yeah. I don't know who typed that.
> 
> I get pulled over a lot. I just don't get tickets.
> 
> Still, getting your license suspended is absurd. *


Wow. I haven't once been able to avoid getting a ticket, and I've only been pulled over twice.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Suspended >=o*



Jetfire said:


> * *


You said it was fair that he suffer the consequences for whatever caused his license suspension. I agree. I'm asking if it would have been "unfair" for him to have committed the same offense(s) and not been caught? Is it ok to run afoul of the law as long as one is not caught?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I get pulled over a lot. I just don't get tickets.
> 
> *


How/why is that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *How/why is that? *


A combination of logic and luck.

I'm very honest when I get pulled over ("Yeah, it's not often I get an opportunity to open it up. I realize that it was probably not the most responsible thing to do."). And I follow the rules (act respectful, keep your hands in full view, announce your movements before you make them, etc).

And, like I said, I'm sure a bit of luck comes into play.

Still, my ticket avoidance percentage is rather high.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *A combination of logic and luck.
> 
> I'm very honest when I get pulled over ("Yeah, it's not often I get an opportunity to open it up. *


I thought you said you go over 90+ every day?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *A combination of logic and luck.
> 
> I'm very honest when I get pulled over ("Yeah, it's not often I get an opportunity to open it up. I realize that it was probably not the most responsible thing to do."). And I follow the rules (act respectful, keep your hands in full view, announce your movements before you make them, etc).
> 
> ...


I have not been pulled over in YEARS (serious hard knock on wood), and I am one of the faster guys on the freeway.

Just this morning on the way in, I was side by side with a new Mustang SVT (Cobra). The V1 started going nuts as it occasionally does on this one particular stretch. We were both doing around 85mph.

I pull up a little, get his attention, and point to my radar, and back off. He immediately slows down too, and sure enough, 10-12 seconds later, Johnny Law is around a hidden bend. When the V1 stopped squawking and we got back up to the ~85mph mark, he rolled down his windows and was obviously VERY thankful.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

atyclb said:


> *I thought you said you go over 90+ every day? *


Let's not totally redirect this thread.

Yes, I drive over 90 with regularity. And I know that I might raise eyebrows if I were to comments that it no longer really feels like "opening it up". Maybe it's Clintonian to say, but to me, there is relative truth to both statements.

I don't get a chance to really open it up often. The officer doesn't need to know how I define "open it up".

Traffic tends to travel at 80-85 along a stretch of my commute. Hitting 90 isn't difficult nor does it seem eventful.

But I never get pulled over in traffic. Only when I'm driving fast and am the only car on the road. And in those conditions, the exception story is much more convincing.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Suspended >=o*



johnlew said:


> *You said it was fair that he suffer the consequences for whatever caused his license suspension. I agree. I'm asking if it would have been "unfair" for him to have committed the same offense(s) and not been caught? Is it ok to run afoul of the law as long as one is not caught? *


Ah, okay. I was confused by your word choice. I think I can see where this is headed. If it's not okay to break the law and not get caught, then why do I speed. Or why do I drive around with no front plate in Virginia. Am I correct?

When I speed (not infrequently) or drive with no front plate (all the time), I do so with full knowledge of the possibility that I will get caught, and that if caught I will probably have to pay for it. So if I drive around at, say, 30 mph over the limit, I do so with the understanding that getting caught at anything 20 mph over the limit in VA brings an automatic charge of reckless driving.

As I stated earlier, I've been pulled over and ticketed twice, both times for speeding. The second time I was caught doing 87 in a 50 mph zone, which led to a reckless charge that was later dropped in court. Each time I had no one to blame but myself, and I didn't think to ask for sympathy from anyone else. The facts spoke for themselves -- I sped, I was caught, I paid the price.

So what about the rest of the time, when I speed but don't get caught? Is it "fair?" Yes, it's fair, however morally outrageous that may seem at first. It's fair that I don't have to pay a fine or lose my license if I'm not caught speeding, and it's also fair that I have to pay a fine or lose my license if I am caught speeding. It's also fair that I can challenge a charge against me in court and have it dropped, and fair that the judge can just drop the reckless charge if it's my first and my record is otherwise clean. Perhaps I should feel terrible that I speed every day and have only been caught twice in my life, but that's a personal moral judgement and not a question of fairness.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Suspended >=o*



Jetfire said:


> *Ah, okay. I was confused by your word choice. I think I can see where this is headed. If it's not okay to break the law and not get caught, then why do I speed. Or why do I drive around with no front plate in Virginia. Am I correct?
> 
> *


Well, I wasn't directing this at you personally, but you sound like you have struck the balance between the pleasures you derive from the risks of your actions and taking fair responsibility when you are caught. I confess to being :tsk: when I hear the outpouring of sympathy on this board for people who get caught and the whining by those who are caught. I've sped, I've gotten away with it, I've gotten caught, I've paid the fine. That's the way it works. However, in the case of highly reckless driving behavior, the case could be made that it is unfair to endanger the lives of others no matter how capable one feels in their driving machine and skills.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Bimmer? said:


> * JESUS HELP ME *


I didn't know Jesus was a lawyer.:dunno: So I believe you're appealing to the wrong authority. Try talking to a judge.

But wait, we don't even know what you did to get your license pulled. Tell us how unfair it was.


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

Bimmer? said:


> * I havent drivin My 330 in almost a MONTH now. My lisence has been suspended since late Jan. And it's gone until APRIL! APRIL!!?!?!? WHAT AM I GONNA DO!?! JESUS HELP ME *


Simple solution: drive the car on PRIVATE property only! Just make sure you have the permission of the party who owns said property! If the private property is a commercial venture, like a track, be sure to tell the operator that your license has been suspended. They might not let you on, but, then again, they might! :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

To anyone who said "they never get a ticket"...

Well you know what will happen now. :tsk:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> . . . It takes A LOT to get your license suspended. *


While probably true in most cases, I've heard of some odd ones. My mom, who's 65 and gotten maybe 2 tickets in her life, for example. She drove off the highway in NY (long story--basically inattention), and got a ticket for reckless driving (no injuries, except a bit to her). Thought that was the end of it, after she paid the fine. Then Mass. got the report from NY, and summarily suspended her license under some rule that says reckless driving merits an automatic suspension.

I'm not saying she didn't deserve it, but given her driving record and the complete lack of a hearing in Mass. for the basis for the reckless driving ticket, it seemed a bit much.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *I have not been pulled over in YEARS (serious hard knock on wood), and I am one of the faster guys on the freeway.
> 
> Just this morning on the way in, I was side by side with a new Mustang SVT (Cobra). The V1 started going nuts as it occasionally does on this one particular stretch. We were both doing around 85mph.
> 
> I pull up a little, get his attention, and point to my radar, and back off. He immediately slows down too, and sure enough, 10-12 seconds later, Johnny Law is around a hidden bend. When the V1 stopped squawking and we got back up to the ~85mph mark, he rolled down his windows and was obviously VERY thankful.  *


:bawling: such a beautiful story


----------



## SB330CI (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, I have been living in the states for more than 5 years, and got ticketed once for doing 92mph in a 55. Fact is, I wasn't doing 92, granted I was over the speed limit, doing around 75mph.

The cop that came behind me was probably doing that speed however, 'cruising' on the 'fast lane' to trap peoples...

After he stopped me, he started to play the rude cop, mad at me, probably to see if I would react or say anything. Telling me I was going awfully fast, etc...

I so wanted to tell him it wasn't and I did much faster than that, even in the states but something told me to shut my...

In France, speed limit is 82-83mph on highway and doing 100mph is frequently seen on the left lane. So in France, what would be considered a minor offense ( laws are getting reinforced nowadays ) could get you in big trouble around here and get you the evil eye.

Funny thing to, the speed limit were I got ticketed got upped 10 miles/h, the road didn't change, the drivers are surely in majority the same skilless pack, but hey it's now as 'safe' at 65 than it was at 55. Think I can ask for a refund on part of the ticket? 

Now, I see everyday trucks going 75mph, full load... 

What would be safer, a sports car going 75mph on a highway or a truck full load going even the speed limit...

Should there be advanced driving licenses allowing you to get a little bit faster if you have enough skills, I guess not, states might start missing the revenue...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

SB330CI said:


> *Should there be advanced driving licenses allowing you to get a little bit faster if you have enough skills, I guess not, states might start missing the revenue... *


Consumer advocacy groups would start screaming about "discrimination."


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

SB330CI said:


> *Well, I have been living in the states for more than 5 years, and got ticketed once for doing 92mph in a 55. Fact is, I wasn't doing 92, granted I was over the speed limit, doing around 75mph.
> 
> The cop that came behind me was probably doing that speed however, 'cruising' on the 'fast lane' to trap peoples...
> 
> ...


Welcome to America... Speed limits are not set by the road conditions, but by beaurocrats who see them as a way to raise revenue. Likewise, having a driver's license is seen as a right, not a priveledge and hence it is possible to get one without really knowing how to drive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

All I can tell you is that Maryland has an elaborate highway control system that includes speed sensors. YOu can get current readings from the sensors at this URL- http://www.chart.state.md.us/mapping/CHARTMap.asp?tab=Traffic&Time=154423

Notice that, on the clear highways, the speed is often reading "Over 65". Many/most of those roads have posted speed limits of 55. And I drive through these sections every day (at speeds well in excess of 65) and I never encounter speed enforcement of any sort.

If the state knows and doesn't care, you know the speed limtis are a farce.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

I like the idea of 'advanced licenses' (or whatever you want to call them). Part of that would be regular training and driving skill tests, additional fees for the special license, making sure the vehicle was up to par, and the benefits could only be used during specific times (ie- no slalom runs during rush hour traffic).


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ZBB 325Ci said:


> *... it is possible to get one without really knowing how to drive. *


I had to drive around the block for my license test. Four turns. No parking, three-point turns, or any other test to see if I could manuever a car.

Then they wonder why anyone around here can get a license. :dunno:


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

Actually, I have no remorse for people that have lost their license because of excessive speeding. I am in the medical field and have seen too many young people not walk away from the hospital or end up in critical condition from the roads. I thought about getting a motorcycle, but after seeing the ICU filled with teens and twenty-somethings in a vegetative state, you would think twice about such an action. I know that it is fun to speed, and we all do it, just be careful and do not do it excessively, I cringe at the thought of people exceeding 100mph on our highways, especially when there are idiots going 45 on the left lane of a 55 or 65 mph zone! Be careful!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *All I can tell you is that Maryland has an elaborate highway control system that includes speed sensors. YOu can get current readings from the sensors at this URL- http://www.chart.state.md.us/mapping/CHARTMap.asp?tab=Traffic&Time=154423
> 
> Notice that, on the clear highways, the speed is often reading "Over 65". Many/most of those roads have posted speed limits of 55. And I drive through these sections every day (at speeds well in excess of 65) and I never encounter speed enforcement of any sort.
> 
> If the state knows and doesn't care, you know the speed limtis are a farce. *


They only seem to report >50 now. 

Edit: Oh, NM. You just have to go to the text data.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *All I can tell you is that Maryland has an elaborate highway control system that includes speed sensors. YOu can get current readings from the sensors at this URL- http://www.chart.state.md.us/mapping/CHARTMap.asp?tab=Traffic&Time=154423
> 
> Notice that, on the clear highways, the speed is often reading "Over 65". Many/most of those roads have posted speed limits of 55. And I drive through these sections every day (at speeds well in excess of 65) and I never encounter speed enforcement of any sort.
> 
> If the state knows and doesn't care, you know the speed limtis are a farce. *


Same thing for CA at http://www.sigalert.com/

Clicking on the details, you can often see traffic moving at 80, 90, etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *They only seem to report >50 now.
> 
> Edit: Oh, NM. You just have to go to the text data. *


Hover your cursor over one of the arrow on the map. Viola. Detail data.

The cool one is the weather tab.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Plaz said:


> *Same thing for CA at http://www.sigalert.com/
> 
> Clicking on the details, you can often see traffic moving at 80, 90, etc. *


I was just dragging my cursor around the map and came across an average speed at "Buena Vista" of 86 MPH.

:eeps:

Who would go that fast?

:tsk:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Bimmer? said:


> * I havent drivin My 330 in almost a MONTH now. My lisence has been suspended since late Jan. And it's gone until APRIL! APRIL!!?!?!? WHAT AM I GONNA DO!?! JESUS HELP ME *


:wahwah:

time to rethink driving habits.... 

I once had a coworker who was caught doing 100+ through a residential... (I know... :tsk: )

He told me had to appear in court and after pleading his case (he has to get to work somehow... he lived 40 miles from work) the judge made it a provisional license for the duration of the "suspension" so he could go back and forth to and from work, but that's all. Also, if he got any other violations at all for the next 18 months, the suspension would become a full suspension.

For the next few months, the rest of us had to drive him around during lunch and other after work events...

I think he learned his lesson... I never heard about getting any more traffic tickets from him.... (or was that just because he was ashamed to say? :epps: :angel: )

: popcorn:


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Suspended >=o*



johnlew said:


> * Is it ok to run afoul of the law as long as one is not caught? *


The collective answer to this as seen everyday on the highway is yes. Anyone seen the statistics as to how many times on average a person breaks highway traffic laws before receiving a ticket? Many, many thousands and that's an average, including John and Jane Drivesafe. 
Someone who has had their license suspended for traffic violations was probalbly not singled out for their two most recent infractions and, IMHO, deserves what they received.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *I was just dragging my cursor around the map and came across an average speed at "Buena Vista" of 86 MPH.
> 
> :eeps:
> 
> ...


I was reminded of many things while doing 500 miles through LA, Orange and SD counties last w/e. One of them was how much better traffic moves on the freeways there than they do on the Beltway, 270, 95, etc here. Density that makes traffic slow to 35-40 here results in speeds of ~70 there.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Suspended >=o*



johnlew said:


> *Is it ok to run afoul of the law as long as one is not caught? *


Is it a just law or not?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *I was just dragging my cursor around the map and came across an average speed at "Buena Vista" of 86 MPH.
> 
> Who would go that fast?
> 
> *


:eeps: :hi:

Unfortunately, the freeway traffic doesn't usually allow that in my neck of the woods... where the 405 and 10 intersect. (Busiest freeway interchange in the country)

But in general, Clyde is correct. People drive much faster out here.

And some of them do it sideways.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Suspended >=o*



[email protected] said:


> *Is it a just law or not? *


Weak. If you drive to work tomorrow, ask yourself if you want the group driving around you to question if the traffic laws are just? Of course one more time the collective public will say, by their actions, no, so to hell with the traffic laws.
Rent Road Warriors this weekend for fun.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Traffic rules are generally just.

Traffic speed limits are set artificially low to generate revenue. Everyone knows this. Driving below what is theoretically the speed "limit" is an unsafe practice just about anywhere you go.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Suspended >=o*



beauport said:


> *Weak. If you drive to work tomorrow, ask yourself if you want the group driving around you to question if the traffic laws are just? Of course one more time the collective public will say, by their actions, no, so to hell with the traffic laws.
> Rent Road Warriors this weekend for fun. *


:bs:

Some traffic laws are just and some are not.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Same thing for CA at http://www.sigalert.com/
> 
> Clicking on the details, you can often see traffic moving at 80, 90, etc. *


How much does that service cost? Guess I am cheap, I have been using this service on and off for the last 7 years. http://traffic.tann.net/lartraffic/


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Suspended >=o*



beauport said:


> *Weak. If you drive to work tomorrow, ask yourself if you want the group driving around you to question if the traffic laws are just? Of course one more time the collective public will say, by their actions, no, so to hell with the traffic laws.
> Rent Road Warriors this weekend for fun. *


I would be happy enough if the drivers around me have something more than a vague notion of WHAT the traffic laws are, along with a concept of WHY they exist. Take that foundation and add a reasonable amount of driver attention, and the safety of our highways would be vastly improved.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick330i said:


> *How much does that service cost? Guess I am cheap, I have been using this service on and off for the last 7 years. http://traffic.tann.net/lartraffic/ *


Free. :dunno:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Free. :dunno: *


No, when I clicked on that site, it said one week free trial. My that is just for the my traffic report thingy! I hate computers! :banghead:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

:wow:

--SONET


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

:wow: :wow:

Something must be wrong with some of the calculations or the sensors. People go fast through there, but not triple digits at this hour (8pm).

--SONET


----------

